# Where do you get most of your games from?



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 12, 2015)

I purchase a pro membership for GameStop every year so I actually save a lot of money buying used games along with offers they post. The reward point system is pretty slow though. I'd say my second go to place is Amazon. Sometimes they're offering better deals. The other day they offered Assassin's Creed Syndicate for only $30 since it was the deal of the day when GameStop was selling it for $50. So where do you get most of your games from? Do you usually buy them used or new?


----------



## cIementine (Dec 12, 2015)

I buy all of mine at GAME. I usually trade in games to get new ones though.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

GameStop as for 3DS and Vita games (sometimes Webhallen for more rare/LE stuff). As for Steam/PC mostly digital copies.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 12, 2015)

When I lived in Japan, it was a combination of Amazon JP and Suruga-ya.

Since I'm back in the US, it's Amazon.com for US games and AmiAmi for Japanese games.

I mostly buy new for American games, because Americans tend to beat up their games. I don't want to buy scratched up discs, broken cases, and missing manuals. For Japanese games, I'll buy either new or used. The Japanese tend to treat their stuff well, so used stuff is most of the time like new. Also, Japanese used games tend to be better prices than American used games. American used games tend to only cost a little less than the new copy. Japanese new games tend to not drop in price as much, so if you want to pay less than retail, used is the way to go.


----------



## Joy (Dec 12, 2015)

Mostly Amazon but I have a membership at GameStop so if it's cheaper there I'll buy from them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 12, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> When I lived in Japan, it was a combination of Amazon JP and Suruga-ya.
> 
> Since I'm back in the US, it's Amazon.com for US games and AmiAmi for Japanese games.
> 
> I mostly buy new for American games, because Americans tend to beat up their games. I don't want to buy scratched up discs, broken cases, and missing manuals. For Japanese games, I'll buy either new or used. The Japanese tend to treat their stuff well, so used stuff is most of the time like new. Also, Japanese used games tend to be better prices than American used games. American used games tend to only cost a little less than the new copy. Japanese new games tend to not drop in price as much, so if you want to pay less than retail, used is the way to go.



While I do agree a lot of people don't take care of their discs here, I've never had a single problem with a used game before and I've been buying them my entire life from American retailers.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

Uhhh... wherever my mum gets them from.

Yeahhh, I don't go out to buy games anymore, so I pretty much have to wait until Christmas or my birthday to get more.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 12, 2015)

I usually get mine at Best Buy. They seem to be good about always having new games in stock on release day.


----------



## piske (Dec 12, 2015)

I mostly game on the PC, so Steam. Otherwise Target or Gamestop (even though I don't really like GameStop).


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

Gamestop.. or amazon.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 12, 2015)

*Most of my games are on PC* -- so I imported my wishlist to IsThereAnyDeal and they email me when anything on it goes on sale on Steam or any trusted third-party retailers.

The best deals are usually from:

Steam
Humble Bundle's store
Amazon
GamesPlanet
Nuuvem
GamersGate
...So all of those.
Origin, too, of course. That was pretty much the only way I was getting Sims 4 and Dragon Age: Inquisition.

I try to steer clear of Amazon for PC games unless it's a price glitch, though. I don't like paying tax for digital purchases if I don't have to. But they've had some pretty snazzy price errors and they always honor it. Not too long after it had released, they accidentally listed Assassin's Creed: Rogue, the 'ultimate' edition, for $12.50 as opposed to the $35 sale everyone else had. Oops. **yoink**


*For console games*, usually Amazon because the almost-lower-cost-of-comparably-expensive Nintendo games + free 2-day shipping is hard to beat when you live 3 hours away from a brick & mortar store that sells games.
But I've nabbed a few clean discs off ebay, too. I won't buy used games unless it comes with _everything_ and looks well taken care of - clean disc, manual, cover art, and the original case in one piece.


I also trade frequently, for PC and console games. Used to kinda trade on here, 'til they banned the buying/selling of things with real world value. Still trade on Steam and other forums, and even on craigslist to an extent.


tl;dr: I am a poor college student with a Jewish surname; I am a pro at sales. :v


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2015)

Preowned I'll buy from either CeX or Amazon. Their prices are low and pretty much the same for most games. 
I'll usually see if *thing* is in stock at CeX when I'm in town, if it's not then I'll order it from Amazon when I get home.

For new games I pretty much stick to Nintendo store and Amazon, whichever is cheaper and/or offers the best package.


For PC I get most things from Humble Bundle and Steam.




DarkDesertFox said:


> While I do agree a lot of people don't take care of their discs here, I've never had a single problem with a used game before and I've been buying them my entire life from American retailers.



I only really get this issue with 'kids games' (or DVDs). Everything else tends to be in great condition when I buy them preowned.


----------



## demoness (Dec 12, 2015)

for the most part, amazon.  sometimes i'll order from gamestop or square enix or bandai-namco if a collector's edition on amazon runs out or is exclusive, and sometimes psn if i don't care to have something physically/there's a digital sale.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 12, 2015)

For the 3ds I used to get a bunch of digital games so from the eshop. Sometimes I'll get other games at Walmart or Bestbuy because it smells good there


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 12, 2015)

Target lol


----------



## optimus (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm in the UK, and I normally buy my games second-hand from Grainger Games or local charity shops. If I'm buying them brand new I get them from Amazon (once they're a decent price!)


----------



## Libra (Dec 13, 2015)

Amazon France; they're most of the time cheaper than anything I find in Belgium.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 13, 2015)

On PC, either directly from Steam, or from the many different bundle sites if there's something I'm interested in, and if a game's Steamworks and cheaper on Amazon I'll buy it there. Most of my 3DS games were bought from Amazon or one of their "other sellers", although I've found a few bargains in places like Argos too.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 13, 2015)

Target or Amazon


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 14, 2015)

Someone is from UK also..


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Most of the games I've bought in the last 2 or 3 years have been through Steam, although for physical copies I usually go for...whoever has the best price and where I can find them!


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 14, 2015)

GameStop or Amazon


----------



## Yuni (Dec 15, 2015)

Target in Australia. There's no point in buying games at game shops here.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 17, 2015)

I haven't bothered to buy a PS4 since there hasn't been anything to interest me released for it. As such, the only current gen stuff that I have are a 3DS and a Wii U. 

Generally, either GameStop or the Nintendo eShop. I sometimes buy things from Best Buy as well. My interests lie more in older games though, so I also utilize eBay from time to time.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 17, 2015)

For 3DS/Vita games there's the eShop/PSN Store, Amazon or I just buy used copies off of sites like eBay or something. For PC games, I get them from Steam or I pirate them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2015)

Amazon and Steam. I don't really go anywhere and my town has no game stores so it's really my only option other than Walmart...


----------



## Chromie (Dec 17, 2015)

Steam, Nintendo eShop, PSN Store, and Xbox Live Store. I like digital downloads.


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

gamestop, wal-mart, or through an online store.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I buy from Gamestop or online, Steam as well for all my PC games


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pretty much a mix of Walmart, Target, Toys R Us and Gamestop. Where I get it doesn't matter.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 19, 2015)

I buy all my games at walmart, I just buy the completely new cover hard copies, though the used ones can be at a lower rate as for pricing and stuff, but I think a brand new game is also a way to go too. I think walmart sells brand new copies since other game stores I've bought were super easy to open/game doesn't work/all sorts of problems and had no seal.. but yeah either one is fine as long as it's functional I guess


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Mostly GAME but I've suddenly realised they are charging extortionate prices so starting to buy from ShopTo.net


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Online shopping websites like ebay and amazon. Sometimes I go to walmart but I don't like it there so mostly online.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2015)

Gaben


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 20, 2015)

Whoever is offering the lowest price. Usually Amazon or Walmart.


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

Gamestop or amazon like most people


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> Gaben



Basically this.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 24, 2015)

I prefer to get my games from Amazon, since they tend to be much cheaper than Gamestop (unless the games were just released) and I can also resell them when I'm done for a greater amount, even taking shippping costs into account. However, sometimes it's nice to get out of the house and look at games in person. Occasionally, if we have a lot of games that aren't really worth re-listing on Amazon, we'll take them to Gamestop and trade them in for credit, but I am not a big fan of Gamestop so it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## drizzy (Dec 24, 2015)

gamestop for sure. prices are meh but it's closest to me.


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 25, 2015)

Gamestop or Steam c:


----------



## superheroantics (Dec 25, 2015)

Steam and G2A


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 25, 2015)

I get the majority of the games from EB Games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I get the majority of the games from EB Games.



We actually used to have an EB Games near us until GameStop bought it out. I haven't seen one since. I didn't know if they were still around or not.


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 26, 2015)

Typically, I shop at Gamestop or through Amazon. It just depends on if I can find a game cheaper from GameStop or Amazon. I've bought a few on sale at Best Buy, too.


----------

